# Interviews at World Rubik's Cube Championship 2013



## Noahaha (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

lol at Odder. This is funny.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 29, 2013)

I think these are the best interviews of cubers I have ever seen.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2013)

Rowe and Phil win
Joey rules all galaxies


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

weston stinx


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 29, 2013)

Best interviews ever

woah albert looks weird and rowe's/phil's interviews are win


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 29, 2013)

Joey's interview was truly inspirational, it changed my life forever.


----------



## Frubix (Jul 29, 2013)

Hilarious!!!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha, did you just think up those questions on the spot?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 29, 2013)

noah looks like a bit like charlie scene without his mask from hollywood undead.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL boobs are great


----------



## Ollie (Jul 29, 2013)

Noah's interview made me chuckle


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2013)

wol cameron


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha!


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Haha, did you just think up those questions on the spot?



Yeah, or like a second beforehand.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 29, 2013)

Aw cameron lel


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 29, 2013)

Clever, clever depth perception joke.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jul 29, 2013)

Those questions made me very emotional, and I am inspired now to move to a pineapple under the sea.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 29, 2013)

these are great no one can make better interviews than this


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

So fun.

_Also, I think Captain Falcon should start using the Rowecan punch._


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 30, 2013)

BaconCuber said:


> Those questions made me very emotional, and I am inspired now to move to a pineapple under the sea.



spongbob


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 30, 2013)

Does this count as my 15 minutes of fame even though it was 15 seconds?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 30, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Does this count as my 15 minutes of fame even though it was 15 seconds?



Pretty sure those 15 seconds of fame were used with Ron van Bruchem and Michal Pleskowicz.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 31, 2013)

God I love marble cake.


----------



## Forca137 (Aug 1, 2013)

"Feliks, what's the secret ingredient in your famous rice pudding recipe?

Feliks: Practice"


----------

